# Gore Canyon Race & Closures at Confluence and Pumphouse



## timberline (Jan 24, 2008)

Three days until the Gore Race; I was looking at lighting last night and realize that 7:00 pm is going to be cutting it a bit close on daylight for the start of the SUP race Friday night. I am thinking we should shoot for a 6:45 pm start. Any thoughts? 
Also, we will have some extra SUP's available for those of you that want to race and don't have a board; if you want to reserve a board send me an email; [email protected]. Still looking for safety volunteers and timers!!??


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Just sent an email to you Hannah.


----------

